# brak internetu - poradzcie

## piotriszcz

Witam!!

Nie moge sobie poradzic z polaczeniem WIFI.

KARTA 

lspci

```
02:02.0 Network controller: AIRONET Wireless Communications Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b
```

KERNEL 

```
Linux localhost 2.6.27-gentoo-r2 #4 SMP Thu Nov 13 23:30:06 GMT 2008 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Sterownik skompilowany jako modul laduje sie poprawnie (airo)

IFCONFIG

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:60:36:AF:9C  

          inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20d:60ff:fe36:af9c/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3726 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3073 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:4504876 (4.2 Mb)  TX bytes:347741 (339.5 Kb)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:8A:AD:B3:B9  

          inet6 addr: fe80::202:8aff:fead:b3b9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:954 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:954

          TX packets:15 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:1956 (1.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1008 (1008.0 b)  TX bytes:1008 (1008.0 b)

wifi0     Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-02-8A-AD-B3-B9-38-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          inet addr:169.254.185.217  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:2312  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:954 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:954

          TX packets:15 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:1956 (1.9 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x8000 
```

IWCONFIG

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:"W"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:18:F8:D7:47:0C   

          Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/65535  

          Retry limit:16   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:****-****-****-****-****-****-** [4]   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level=-36 dBm  Noise level=-97 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:24823  Rx invalid crypt:147  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:3613   Missed beacon:0

wifi0     IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:"W"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:18:F8:D7:47:0C   

          Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/65535  

          Retry limit:16   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:****-****-****-****-****-****-** [4]   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level=-36 dBm  Noise level=-97 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:24823  Rx invalid crypt:147  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:3613   Missed beacon:0
```

dmesg | grep airo

```
[   14.393553] airo(): Probing for PCI adapters

[   14.393621] airo 0000:02:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[   14.393640] airo(): Found an MPI350 card

[   15.333467] airo(): WPA is supported.

[   15.337069] airo(eth1): MAC enabled 00:02:8a:ad:b3:b9

[   15.337637] airo(): Finished probing for PCI adapters

[   63.632749] airo(eth1): Bad MAC enable reason=df33, rid=3, offset=0
```

Problem polega na tym ze system wykrywa karte, laczy sie ale siec nie dziala. DHCPCD uzyskuje jakis niepoprawny adres IP chyba.

```
dhcpcd eth1 

eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.4 starting

eth1: broadcasting for a lease

eth1: timed out

eth1: trying to use old lease in `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-eth1.lease'

eth1: checking 169.254.173.242 is available on attached networks

eth1: using IPv4LL address 169.254.173.242
```

jeszcze moj plik net

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=("ifconfig")

modules_eth0=("dhcpcd")

config_eth0=("dhcp")

essid_eth1="W"

key_W="tutaj moj klucz"

modules=("iwconfig")
```

Prosze poradzcie cos, nie mam juz pomyslow!!

Dzieki

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Dodane znaczniki BBCode.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## SlashBeast

Idz na łatwizne, mergnij wicd i go używaj.

----------

## piotriszcz

Ale z wicd jest to samo. Laczy sie jest zasieg 85% , wszystko ok . Ale sieci nie ma. Tego wlasnie nie rozumiem.

----------

## sq2lyk

Podaj wiecej info o twojej sieci. Jaki router (model, adres), szyfrowanie jakie itp.

Ten adres 169.254.185.217, co sobie go przydziela, to jest jakis IP4ALL, ktory jest zawsze przydzielany jak nie pobierze zadnego przez dhcp. Sprobuj ustawic staly adres, zeby tylko nalezal do tej samej sieci co router i daj znac.

----------

## piotriszcz

Router to Linksys WRT54G. Adres 192.168.1.1 Szyfrowanie WEP.

Jezeli podpinam kabel dhcp dostaje adres 192.168.1.104. Po odłaczeniu kabla,  wpisujac ten adres jako statyczny dla wifi uzyskuje go ale sieci nie ma. Ping samego routera nie odpowiada. Pinguje tylko moj adres i tyle.

----------

## SlashBeast

Wylacz wepa i sprawdz wtedy, jak zadziala to wtedy sie pomysli.

----------

## piotriszcz

Po wylaczeniu WEP , nic sie nie zmienilo. Probowalem sie podpiac do innej sieci niezabezpieczonej z innym routerem i tak samo nie uzyskuje adresu ip. Dodam ze ze skanowaniem sieci nie ma problemu. Kismet wylapuje wszystkie w moim zasiegu.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
test -f /var/run/dhcpcd-wlan0.pid && kill -9 `cat /var/run/dhcpcd-wlan0.pid`

ifconfig wlan0 up 

iwconfig wlan0 essid TwójSSID

dhcpcd wlan0
```

Sprawdz czy tak się połączysz.

----------

## sq2lyk

Uzywales juz tej karty do laczenia sie z ta siecia? 

Moze masz wlaczone blokowanie/filtrowanie MAC-ow?

Albo masz ustawiona opcje(jezeli taka jest) 802.11g only? Jezeli tak to zmien na 802.11b/g (mixed) czy cos takiego.

----------

## piotriszcz

To nic nie zmienia. Dalej dostaje IPv4LL

```
localhost maro # ifconfig eth1 up

localhost maro # iwconfig eth1 essid W

localhost maro # dhcpcd eth1

eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.4 starting

eth1: broadcasting for a lease

eth1: timed out

eth1: trying to use old lease in `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-eth1.lease'

eth1: checking 169.254.173.242 is available on attached networks

eth1: using IPv4LL address 169.254.173.242
```

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Dodane znaczniki BBCode.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## piotriszcz

Karta hula pod Windowsem XP bez porblemu.

----------

## sq2lyk

Czyli opcja blokowania MAC i zlego trybu odpada...

Jak ustawiales staly IP to jaka maske dawales?

Sprobuj to:

```
localhost maro # ifconfig eth1 up

localhost maro # ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.104 netmask 255.255.255.0

localhost maro # iwconfig eth1 essid W
```

----------

## piotriszcz

Tak wpisywalem, niby wszystko ok.  

```
eth1    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:8A:AD:B3:B9  

          inet addr:192.168.1.104  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::202:8aff:fead:b3b9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:11201 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:11201

          TX packets:176 errors:79 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:5984926 (5.7 Mb)  TX bytes:38914 (38.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x8000 
```

Netu brak

```
localhost / # ping 192.168.1.1

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 192.168.1.104 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.104 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 192.168.1.104 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 0 r
```

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Dodane znaczniki BBCode.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## sq2lyk

Dodaj do powyzszych polecen:

```
localhost maro # route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

----------

## piotriszcz

Niestety jest jak bylo.

----------

## sq2lyk

Czy pod WinXP wszystko miales ustawione na auto? Czy noze cos recznie trzeba bylo wprowadzac?

----------

## piotriszcz

Wszystko auto.

----------

## sq2lyk

Pokaz:

```
ipconfig /all
```

spod windy. Moze cos pomoze...

----------

## mistix

Jak rozumiem kolega łączy się do sieci które jest szyfrowana wep'em. To należy zrobić tak, zainstalować wpa_supplicant zrobić pliczek np siec, a w nim 

```
network={

   ssid="nazwa_sieci"

   key_mgmt=NONE

   bssid=mac_apka

   wep_key0="haselko"

}
```

 nastepnie, 

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iethX -c/sciezka/do/tego/pliku/siec
```

 zamiast tego X wstawić odpowiednie zakończenie. A na samym końcu dhcpd ethx. A jak by to nie pomogło to zrobić tak 

```
iwconfig ethX key klucz_wep
```

 a później dhcpcd ethx.

----------

## sq2lyk

Przypomnialo mi sie jeszcze jedno rozwiazanie. Sprobuj wylaczyc interfejs kablowy a potem reszta tzn:

```
ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig eth1 up 

iwconfig eth1 essid W

dhcpcd eth1
```

Sprobuj jezeli to co napisal kolega wyzej nie zadziala :p

----------

## piotriszcz

Sprawdzalem te opcje ale dalej nie moze uzyskac poprawnego adresu IP. Nie wiem moze jest jakis bug sterownika. Bezradnosc!!!!

----------

## Kurt Steiner

piotriszcz, używaj BBCode - poprawi to czytelność Twoich postów.

----------

## piotriszcz

Ktoś ma jeszcze jakiś pomysł??

----------

